# Pfizer hgh pens



## Phil (Jan 1, 2018)

I came into possession of 12 Pfizer gh pens 36iu.i have ran countless cycles but never ran gh. Since I only has 12 pens what would be the best way to run them. Any advice would be greatly helpful.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 1, 2018)

I would run 4iu daily. You have enough for 108 days. Use that time to find more GH because I 08 days of GH will do nothing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 1, 2018)

Each pen is how many iu? If each pen is only 4iu then don't even bother until u get more


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 1, 2018)

Wish I had those pens...But I agree with POB you will def need more GH ..4iu a day is good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Each pen is how many iu? If each pen is only 4iu then don't even bother until u get more


It's 36 iu a pen..start with 2 iu a day


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 1, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> It's 36 iu a pen..start with 2 iu a day



Oh damn that sounds pretty fukking awesome then. Never heard of those


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 1, 2018)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Wish I had those pens...But I agree with POB you will def need more GH ..4iu a day is good



The new avatar is outrageous !


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> The new avatar is outrageous !



Yes, time for some update pics BC.


----------



## Viper877 (Feb 25, 2018)

I have Geno pens too .

3iu morning and 3 iu before sleep


----------



## juuced (Feb 28, 2018)

Those Phzier pens do sound awsome.  But as others have said you need enough to last at least 6 months to see anything out of it.


----------

